# bx 2200



## luke an charlie (Jun 13, 2021)

just bought a bx 2200 now the rear wheels wont turn but front wheels pull tractor any thoughts as to why please


----------



## RobertF (Jun 9, 2019)

Pretty skimpy information, bur is it possible that the parking brake is applied? Parking brake only locks the rear wheels.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You are saying that the front wheels drag the tractor along and the rear wheels don't turn, so the rear wheels are being dragged along the ground ?, don't know how this would be possible, once the transmission is engaged in gear, there is no way the rear has a neutral in the transmission, not unless you have a front wheel drive tractor with rear wheel assist, not being sarcy, just that with the rear not turning and the front wheels engaged, then the engine should stall.

We need some debate on your problem, was the tractor working ok when you first checked it out?, have you checked to see if the diff lock is disengaged?, just in case this could be faulty and causing the rear to lock up, though not possible, have you tried to reverse the tractor at all?, Interested for your comments and some photos of the transmission and levers if possible.

Just in case I read your post wrong, did you mean that the rear wheels don't drive the tractor??, if that is the case then you possibly could have a part broken in the final drive, or even a broken axle which I doubt because of the drive setup on the Kubota, really need to see a transmission breakdown to possibly work out the problem.


----------



## luke an charlie (Jun 13, 2021)

FredM said:


> You are saying that the front wheels drag the tractor along and the rear wheels don't turn, so the rear wheels are being dragged along the ground ?, don't know how this would be possible, once the transmission is engaged in gear, there is no way the rear has a neutral in the transmission, not unless you have a front wheel drive tractor with rear wheel assist, not being sarcy, just that with the rear not turning and the front wheels engaged, then the engine should stall.
> 
> We need some debate on your problem, was the tractor working ok when you first checked it out?, have you checked to see if the diff lock is disengaged?, just in case this could be faulty and causing the rear to lock up, though not possible, have you tried to reverse the tractor at all?, Interested for your comments and some photos of the transmission and levers if possible.
> 
> Just in case I read your post wrong, did you mean that the rear wheels don't drive the tractor??, if that is the case then you possibly could have a part broken in the final drive, or even a broken axle which I doubt because of the drive setup on the Kubota, really need to see a transmission breakdown to possibly work out the problem.





FredM said:


> You are saying that the front wheels drag the tractor along and the rear wheels don't turn, so the rear wheels are being dragged along the ground ?, don't know how this would be possible, once the transmission is engaged in gear, there is no way the rear has a neutral in the transmission, not unless you have a front wheel drive tractor with rear wheel assist, not being sarcy, just that with the rear not turning and the front wheels engaged, then the engine should stall.
> 
> We need some debate on your problem, was the tractor working ok when you first checked it out?, have you checked to see if the diff lock is disengaged?, just in case this could be faulty and causing the rear to lock up, though not possible, have you tried to reverse the tractor at all?, Interested for your comments and some photos of the transmission and levers if possible.
> 
> Just in case I read your post wrong, did you mean that the rear wheels don't drive the tractor??, if that is the case then you possibly could have a part broken in the final drive, or even a broken axle which I doubt because of the drive setup on the Kubota, really need to see a transmission breakdown to possibly work out the problem.


to fred m rear wheels do turn but front wheels pull tractor all linkage looks correct i am thinking as you say something in the rear end is there a blow up of the transfer case some where? as to what the problem is all the pto s are working. took it to kabota dealer look at it said it would cost big bucks would not give any further information.yes rear wheels dont drive tractor.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

www.Kubotabooks will have your shop manual


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Luke, you could possibly have a broken rear axle, jack the rear off of the ground with both wheels off of the ground and rotate a rear wheel, the opposite wheel should turn the opposite way to the one you rotate if the axles are ok, if the rear tyres aren't fluid filled, then you could rock each wheel top to bottom and feel for looseness in the broken axle to help find which side may be broken, otherwise you will have to pull each axle.


----------



## luke an charlie (Jun 13, 2021)

to fred m thank you very much will give it a try thanks again


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Luke: did you manage to open up the web site SidecarFlip sent you?.


----------



## luke an charlie (Jun 13, 2021)

FredM said:


> Luke: did you manage to open up the web site SidecarFlip sent you?.


yes i tried i t froze up my puter wont go there any more


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try this route posted by bmaverick. 









Kubota Books - Manuals and so much more


Someone or some group did an amazing resource gathering and made a one stop location for everything documented for the Kubota machines. http://www.kubotabooks.com/AutoIndex/index.php Not sure how long this will stay on the web as things tend to change every few years. Enjoy! ;)




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## luke an charlie (Jun 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Try this route posted by bmaverick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thhankyou for the tip on the site i will give it a try by the way i did take the back wheel off the ground neiather wheel will turn the other thanks for the tip fred m


----------



## luke an charlie (Jun 13, 2021)

luke an charlie said:


> thhankyou for the tip on the site i will give it a try by the way i did take the back wheel off the ground neiather wheel will turn the other thanks for the tip fred m


----------



## luke an charlie (Jun 13, 2021)

luke an charlie said:


> thhankyou for the tip on the site i will give it a try by the way i did take the back wheel off the ground neiather wheel will turn the other thanks for the tip fred m


i tried the site it has a lock on can not open it up loks like the information i need would be there


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I just tried the site, no locks that I can see. I've had a look through the parts manual for the BX2200.

When you said you "took the back wheel off the ground", did you have both in the air at the same time?


----------



## luke an charlie (Jun 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> I just tried the site, no locks that I can see. I've had a look through the parts manual for the BX2200.
> 
> When you said you "took the back wheel off the ground", did you have both in the air at the same time?


to pogo bill i did gain access to maverick site found what i was looking for and yes had booth wheels off ground dont know if can figure out how to get the axles out is first kubota i want to thank everyone for pitching in . I think i might be in over my head. please my grammar.


----------

